# windows 98 uninstall (program list)



## hatchet

HAHA.. I hate that - I'm sure it's giving an error like "Can't find uninstall log for program" or something? Honestly I don't know how. I always use the install/uninstall program that comes with Norton Systemworks.


----------



## Grumpy

Heh I wonder of system works will clear that up or if anyone knows where the install data is stored in the registry?

Anyone know is cleansweep and other such programs could possibly accomplish my goal?


----------



## netman

Windows 98???. Upgrade to Win 2000 or XP and kill several birds with one stone.


----------



## hatchet

I would think cleansweep would be able to do it. Buy the standalone program - I don't think it's too bad priced. And I agree with netman also - if you have the system resources go up to Win XP.


----------



## Grumpy

Netman I am with you, but then again this old paper weight of hers will never support xp, or even 2k. I suggested the reformat of 98, and even if they could upgrade to xp, it would require a format. XP does that with 98 and older versions of windows... so that would mean backing up. I've no idea why they are afraid to backup and reformat. Oh well.

Cleansweep... Ah hah! That's the name I was thinking of! Gah it was on the tip of my tongue the whole time and I kept wanting to call it tide since they have a box similiar to the tide detergent


----------



## Teetorbilt

Grumpy, I can sympathize with both sides as I sit here at my new workstation and my old one at my back where it has been for 6 mos. It's 98, which I love but obsolete, it is also full of viruses, worms and trojans. To remove them is a chore that I do not anticipate.
I was forced into an upgrade because MS has not supported 98 since last Oct. so no more upgrades, patches, etc. I maxed out the memory and processor to the point that new motherboards were required for any further upgrades. And the system was just slow compared to the new stuff.
As soon as I am absolutely certain that I have (carefully) extracted ALL of the information that I need from it, I will clean the disks and donate it to someone. It is souped up enough to handle the newer OS but it is slow for my applications.
I use Catia, ACad and a dozen proprietary CAD/CAM programs.
I digress, send the old one to the Smithsonian. Kidding, donate it and take the write off. It's still good enough for an underprivledged kid who has nothing.


----------



## Mulligan

try pc magazines UNClean 2...http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,541138,00.asp


----------



## pawned

if you go to http://www.webmasterfree.com/regcleaner.html 
you can down load REGCLEANER, it may have a new name like regsupreme or something like that. But this program will allow you to find and delete all registry files that are no longer related to anything. This MAY solve your problem. It has for me


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks I burnt the cd for my gf's brother and I'm letting him deal with it. If it doesnt work I'll try those two links posted above.


----------



## Guest

*Add-Remove*

I have found and used a Freeware program called " Add Remove Pro"
Do a search on google ao whatever your preference and after the download and install it will find all programs installed on the pc. You will be able to un-install them even if there is No un-install program on file in the PC.

Try It, You'll Like It !!!
Good Luck


----------



## Grumpy

Unregistered thanks for the help, but ya had it backwards. I wanted to remove program names from the list. These programs were already manually un-installed.


----------



## Guest

*Here you go....*

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=247501

Should fix your issue.

JD


----------



## GSHARMAN

I,m Replying To The Top Message.
I Have Windows 98.
To Add/remove Programs Is.start>settings>control Panel.
Double Click Add/remove Programs Icon
The Programs Box Comes Up.
Select What You Want Removed,then Click Add/remove Box.
Programs What You Downloaded Yourself Are Ok To Delete.but I Wouldnt Mess With Programs That Are Part Of The Windows Reg.
I Found A Lot Of Programs In The Registry Need Another Program To Work Properly.
If Ones Deleted(like What I Did)especially If Ones Needed,you End Up With Dll.errors.youve Probably Remedied This Already.
Is This What You Were Wanting To Know,or Have I Read Message Wrong?
G Sharman


----------



## Teetorbilt

GS, the last post was almost a year ago. Thanks for your interest anyway, we can always use computer gurus. Hang around, more issues will surface.


----------

